# Parapet wall waterproofing



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

All your ideas have possibilities. Not really surprising the sand stone â€œwater can seep threw itâ€? is letting water down into the wall. I think your idea of a paintable sealer has a unique possibility of solving the problem. If thre sand stone is in sound shape a water proofing paint used for basement walls may take care of your problems? Also inspect the areas wear the side of the wall meets the roofing â€œ this can be a troublesome area.â€? leaks can travel many feet from the original location and wick in.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello

the proper solution would be to remove the sandstone and replace with purpose made coping stones.

Can you post pics on here?


----------

